# 2004 Nissan Murano start issues



## Suncat (Nov 20, 2015)

*2004 Nissan Murano engine start issue*

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and I hope to find some help. I have a 2004 Nissan Murano and I'm having issues when I try to start it. When I start it it sounds ok when it's trying to start, but it's not starting the engine.

I've done some searching online on what could be the cause. What I have found is that a lot of people suggested to replace the *crankshaft position sensor*.

Here is what is odd. The SES is on so I borrowed a friends Actron auto scanner to find out why. It showed code P0340 which relates to a *camshaft position sensor bank 1*. There were no other codes listed. I went to the local auto parts store and got the replacement, I erased the code, and then replaced the camshaft sensor. After replacing the camshaft sensor I started up the Murano and it acted the same way it would not start up immediately. The SES came on again. I ran the scanner again and it showed the same P0340 code. So naturally I thought that the sensor was a bad sensor that I got from the auto parts store. I went back to the store and they gave me another one. I went through the same process as before and still the Murano is not starting immediately and it's showing the same code.

Now, it's starting, but only after 5 minutes of trying to start it. I don't have the Actron auto scanner anymore, but at this point I don't think it's the camshaft position sensor. Could it be the crankshaft position sensor as a lot of people have suggested?

What are your thoughts on the subject? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,


----------

